# Netbeans Formulardatei (jFrame) für neue Klasse nutzen



## leisure (10. Aug 2011)

Ich habe für ein Programm (JFrame) ein Formular erstellt mit verschiedenen Buttons Textfeldern und TextAreas.

Nun soll dieses Programm mehrfach variiert werden, wobei sich die Oberfläche aber nicht verändert.

Kann man die *.form Datei des ersten Programms irgendwie für die anderen Programme nutzbar machen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Aug 2011)

In der Projektansicht Rechtsklick auf deine Komponente -> Extras -> Zu Palette hinzufügen.
Danach ist deine GUI im GUI-Builder auswählbar.
(NetBeans 6.9 deutsche Version)


----------



## leisure (10. Aug 2011)

Danke, das funktionierte bei mir (Netbeans 6.5 wg. Bluej-Unterstützung) nicht ganz so, aber mit "save as template" kam ich dann zum Ziel.


----------

